# Netzteil gesucht, brauche Hilfe !



## sucram70 (1 Februar 2022)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich brauche mal Euer Schwarmwissen.
Wir bauen standardmäßig Pumpen mit eigener Spannungsversorgung, sprich Netzschütz, Bimetall und Trafo für die Steuerspannung.
Anwendung ehr unaufgeregt.
Von meinem Vorgänger habe ich den Stand derart veraltet übernommen, dass der Trafo 24V Gleich- und auch Wechselspannung ausgibt.
Gleichspannung für Hydraulikventile und Schaltrelais (Finder), Wechselspannung für Motorschütz und gegebenenfalls Stern Dreieck Kombination.
Das stört mich schon lange, habe den Zweck dieser Situation nie verstanden.

Wie dem auch sei, ich möchte nun umstellen auf Schaltnetzteile und ausschließlich 24VDC.
Leider finde ich keine Netzteile, die passen, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. 
Der Schaltkasten (Rittal KX 1503.000, 300x200x120) ist abzüglich Montageplatte nur 102mm hoch.
Folgende Bedingungen sind unumstößlich:
1) Primäranschluß 2phasig bis 500V/50 oder 60Hz (losgelöst vom Neutralleiter)
2) Maximale Bauhöhe 100mm inklusive Hutschiene, falls nötig.
3) Breite mal Länge 90x90mm. Falls das nicht geht, wäre das das kleinste Übel.
4) Mindestens 3A Sekundär, gerne 5A.

Danke und Grüße,
Marcus


----------



## JesperMP (1 Februar 2022)

sucram70 schrieb:


> Von meinem Vorgänger habe ich den Stand derart veraltet übernommen, dass der Trafo 24V Gleich- und auch Wechselspannung ausgibt.
> Gleichspannung für Hydraulikventile und Schaltrelais (Finder), Wechselspannung für Motorschütz und gegebenenfalls Stern Dreieck Kombination.
> Das stört mich schon lange, habe den Zweck dieser Situation nie verstanden.


Relativ selten, habe ich nur ein paar Mal gesehen das man 24V AC für Spulen verwendet. 230V AC für Spulen sind aber Gang und Gänge..
Ein Elektromagnet braucht weniger AC Strom als DC Strom um denselben Magnetfeld und damit Zugkraft zu erzeugen.
Deswegen sind AC Schützspulen, und AC Ventil spulen kleiner als DC. Kostet ein bisschen weniger (weniger Kupfer) und erzeugt weniger Wärme.
Nebenbemerkung, AC Spulen sind für der Betriebsfrequenz optimiert. Deswegen sieht man oft AC 50 Hz oder AC 60 Hz. Spulen die 50/60 Hz können sind universell aber deswegen etwas teuerer.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Februar 2022)

sucram70 schrieb:


> 2) Maximale Bauhöhe 100mm inklusive Hutschiene, falls nötig.



Diese Dimension wird gewöhnlich als "Bautiefe" angesehen.

Es wird sehr schwierig werden, in dieser Leistungsklasse etwas mit zweiphasiger Einspeisung  zu finden. Einen Exoten mit Tagesgeschäft wirst du sicherlich auch nicht haben wollen. Frage mal bei BLOCK nach, die haben schon mal etwas "fast passendes" im Angebot. Die Einbautiefe ist mit 111mm angegeben. Vielleicht mal eine exakte Maßzeichnung zuschicken lassen.


----------



## escride1 (1 Februar 2022)

Hätte nun fast gesagt das Phoenix sehr gute in schmalem Design baut, bin aber dann nicht so ganz fündig geworden wegen der Eingangsspannung.
Das einzige was ich so mal sehen konnte ist:


			https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de/?uri=pxc-oc-itemdetail:pid=2904371&library=dede&pcck=P-22-03-06-01&tab=1&selectedCategory=ALL
		

Ist aber nur 3,75A.

Vielleicht findest bei den anderen Varianten dort ja noch was.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Februar 2022)

Wago hat auch was. So wie ich es sehe, kann man diese wahlweise mit nur zwei Phasen betreiben.
Primär getaktete Stromversorgung; Eco; 3-phasig; Ausgangsspannung DC 24 V; Ausgangsstrom 6,25 A; DC-OK-Kontakt


----------



## sucram70 (1 Februar 2022)

Danke !
Sieht beides auf den ersten Blick super aus.
Hatte bei beiden schon geschaut, aber nichts passendes gefunden.
Zwar haben wir auch eine Variante mit 230V als Spannungsversorgung, dann wäre der Betrieb 1phasig gut (sorry hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen), aber das würde ich gegebenenfalls ausklammern da recht exotisch.
PS: 3,75A reicht völlig.


----------



## Elektriko (1 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ein Elektromagnet braucht weniger AC Strom als DC Strom um denselben Magnetfeld und damit Zugkraft zu erzeugen.


Du meinst andersrum oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Februar 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Du meinst andersrum oder?


Nein


----------



## Ludewig (1 Februar 2022)

Zu #7
Die Anzugskraft ist bei AC größer als bei DC. Deshalb müssen DC-Spulen größer dimensioniert werden als AC-Spulen.
Eine kurze Erklärung findest Du hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektromagnet#Zug-,_Klappanker-_und_Haltemagnete


----------



## 3.#6 (1 Februar 2022)

@TE: Schau doch einmal beo Mean Well vorbei, die haben viele verschiedene Bauformen.


----------



## Ludewig (1 Februar 2022)

Off topic:
einphasig = L1/L2 oder L/N, egal welche Spannung, eine Phase, also kein Winkel
zweiphasig = L1/L2/N mit einem Phasenwinkel von 90°  zwischen L1/ L2 (sehr selten!)
dreiphasig = L1/L2/L3( evtl. eine geerdete Phase) mit einem Phasenwinkel von 120°    

Auch wenn wie im ländlichen Belgien oder in Norwegen in der Steckdose kein N, sondern 2 Phasen und ein PE anliegen, wird am Gerät nur einphasiger Wechselstrom genutzt.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (1 Februar 2022)

Ich vermute das du entweder das Netzteil 400volt/24v quer einbauen musst. Oder auf 230/24 volt Netzteil umstellen.
Bei normalen Standardnetzteil muss man noch den mindestabstand oben/seitlich einhalten.

Außer du schaust mal im embeded Bereich rum bzw. im Platinen Bereich um da gibt es häufiger schaltungen von 400volt auf 24 volt. Gehäuse rum etc. Je nach Stückzahl kann dies interessant werden.


----------



## Kuax (4 Februar 2022)

frage bei https://www.netzteile-kaufen.de/   nach Mean Well Netzteilen


----------



## sucram70 (4 Februar 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Hätte nun fast gesagt das Phoenix sehr gute in schmalem Design baut, bin aber dann nicht so ganz fündig geworden wegen der Eingangsspannung.
> Das einzige was ich so mal sehen konnte ist:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich nun für die Reihe von Phoenix Contact entschieden.
Da passen beide Varianten, 1- und 2- Phasig von der Baugröße.
Produktgruppe umfasst für mich insgesamt 8 Geräte, 6 davon wo die Größe keine Rolle spielt, dann 4 für exotische Anwendungen (2x <400V (dient erstmal nur der Umstellungstabelle, ob es irgendwo noch 380V gibt, weiss ich nicht, und auch 2 Varianten mit 20A)
Zwar hat das Wago Gerät mehr Leistung, aber dafür passt das 1-phasige nicht von der Größe.
Preise der Phoenix Geräte sind auch mehr als topp.

Danke allen für die guten und zahlreichen Tipps.


----------

